# RIP Dingo



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Last week, we were blessed with the first Emins Pouched Rat pup to be born in the UK for years.

This week, we are mourning the loss of the little pup's father, Dingo who has passed away suddenly at only 7 months old. 

Dingo should have had years ahead of him and we are devastated to have lost our majestic boy.



We will continue our work with Pouched Rats and RIP Dingo, who joins Mali, our first and special girl eace:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Caroline.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

So sorry Caroline, have fun at the bridge Dingo, at least you have left a legacy behind :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

So sorry Pouchie.

Neil & Debra


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

My heatfelt condolences. At least as Marie has said, his legacy lives on. I'm sure you will find another with as much meaning as Dingo had in your life


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

I am so sorry! 

Poor Dingo!

All the best.

Heather.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP Dingo sooo sad  sorry to hear that pouchie


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Really sorry to hear. R.I.P


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

eeeekkkkk i shouldnt have read this cos im just gunna sob my heart out! thoughts are with you caroline, keep us posted on baby's progress, im sure dingo will live on through him/her, if you need us you know where we are xxx


----------

